# Recommend me a beard trimmer



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got about 3/4 different hair trimmers at the moment but nothing that does my face as I like. I like the 3day stubble look but all of my trimmers go too short/long.

And I don't want to spend a fortune...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm well as I have a totally gay beard (it's the fashion, dontcha know) I also have this issue. However, I've found that hair trimmers set to a grade 2 is fine. If you set it to a grade 1 and it's too short, it's hair, it'll grow back.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

scissors?????? sorry had a brain fart ,sounded really funny when i told it to myself:lol::lol:go with dmcc he's a gay he knows what he's talking about(love u dm)cant find the smiley


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i use hair clippers at the moment but used to have a proper beard trimmer. the beard trimmer is a bit narrower so easier to manoeuvre but they both work well.


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

braun cruzer i had the same problem! there good but a tad pricey for what they are


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

jayt said:


> braun cruzer i had the same problem! there good but a tad pricey for what they are


Might have a look at one later. ta


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I think mine is a babylis one with ceramic blades, best one I've used.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What model??


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

babylis I-trim is what i use. Think they are £39.99 in argos!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> babylis I-trim is what i use. Think they are £39.99 in argos!


Thats what i use - Babyliss I-Trim, its brilliant and well worth the money. It has around 20 different lengths that you electronically set it to.

Have a look at them, it will be exactly what you are after mate:

http://www.babyliss.co.uk/men_7850u.html

There is a vid showing how it works.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I might have to get one of those, looks good.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hair Clippers, grade 3 (I think)

I only use the beard trimmer to trim my man garden.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought an ITrim today, will let you all know what I think


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got an I-trim but much prefer my Remington razor with trimmer on the end for about £8 I think it's much better


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah let us know how you get on, id be lost without mine, love it!!


----------



## tudodude (Oct 30, 2008)

Ali from Mustspha's Salon is a pretty good beard trimmer


----------



## mishael (Mar 5, 2011)

I heard that Philips Norelco QT4070 are great beard trimmers, also there are some great remington trimmers


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i use wahl styling plus 3 i thinks its called the one the barbers use very good


----------

